# Decent day of fishin today with pics



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Caught 25 Gills today with my good friend from school. Was slow but picked up towards the end. 1 Fish Ohio


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice catch! Ice gills are my favorite lemon pepper butter fish. I got out one more time today too... ok day. that slush on top of the ice wasn't fun walking through though. 8-9 in of clear ice under the slush.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

buckzye11 said:


> Nice catch! Ice gills are my favorite lemon pepper butter fish. I got out one more time today too... ok day. that slush on top of the ice wasn't fun walking through though. 8-9 in of clear ice under the slush.


 
This was open water.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Opps, i see it now, my bad.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

buckzye11 said:


> Opps, i see it now, my bad.


Hey. It was blast. Whats tough is when they run under the ice. Uh oh.


----------

